# Ate a huge meal last night



## Rhino1978 (Oct 21, 2007)

I ate a huge meal last night, i had a jumbo chicken kebab,3 cans of coke,a full pizza,2 battered mars bars,plus a big plate of chips(fries if youe state side).I swear my belly was three times its size.The sheer felling last night of being so full was a thing i have not felt many times as i can eat quite a bit with no problem lol.My belly was so stretched when i yawned it felt like my belly was gonna burst.!!!!!!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 13, 2007)

Being so full is such a great sensation - especially when, as you note, one can routinely eat quite a bit so it takes that extra large meal to really fill one up!


----------



## love dubh (Nov 15, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> I ate a huge meal last night, i had a jumbo chicken kebab,3 cans of coke,a full pizza,2 battered mars bars,plus a big plate of chips(fries if youe state side).I swear my belly was three times its size.The sheer felling last night of being so full was a thing i have not felt many times as i can eat quite a bit with no problem lol.My belly was so stretched when i yawned it felt like my belly was gonna burst.!!!!!!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1:



What's a battered mars bar?


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 15, 2007)

love dubh said:


> What's a battered mars bar?




A chocolate confection which gets smacked around regularly by the Almond Joys.

(I'm going to the special hell.)


----------



## k1009 (Nov 15, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> A chocolate confection which gets smacked around regularly by the Almond Joys.
> 
> (I'm going to the special hell.)





A Mars Bar is a work of art. If a candy fight were to occur it would not only own every single bar ever made, it would also take over the planet and establish a Marsocracy with one bar to rule them all.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_bar

To the op: a chicken kebab? You're a better person than I am. For maximum poundage, may I advise a few serves of kebab meat and chips? For the adventurous, consume prior to drinking.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 16, 2007)

love dubh said:


> What's a battered mars bar?



A Mars bar dipped in batter and deep-fried. Elvis would understand... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(though I believe the King's deep-fried Mars bars skipped the 'battering' step...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> I ate a huge meal last night, i had a jumbo chicken kebab,3 cans of coke,a full pizza,2 battered mars bars,plus a big plate of chips(fries if youe state side).I swear my belly was three times its size.The sheer felling last night of being so full was a thing i have not felt many times as i can eat quite a bit with no problem lol.My belly was so stretched when i yawned it felt like my belly was gonna burst.!!!!!!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1:



sounds yummmmy
i can go for a plate of chips :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 19, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> sounds yummmmy
> i can go for a plate of chips :smitten::smitten::smitten:




oh it was great,and the battered mars bar is so gooey and hot its great.


----------



## bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

*sod battered mars bars try battered milky ways mmmmmmmmmmm i hate batter but have been making these for my bf for months and eventually succumbed to their tastiness....*


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 21, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *sod battered mars bars try battered milky ways mmmmmmmmmmm i hate batter but have been making these for my bf for months and eventually succumbed to their tastiness....*



now that sounds just amazing.I will try that mmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2007)

Are battered chocolate bars a common thing in the UK? I've never heard of that before- does anyone know where I can get one in the NYC area?:eat2:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 21, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> I ate a huge meal last night, i had a jumbo chicken kebab,3 cans of coke,a full pizza,2 battered mars bars,plus a big plate of chips(fries if youe state side).I swear my belly was three times its size.The sheer felling last night of being so full was a thing i have not felt many times as i can eat quite a bit with no problem lol.My belly was so stretched when i yawned it felt like my belly was gonna burst.!!!!!!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1:




mate, if you add in 20 pints then that sounds like me! 

hows your belly doing now? sounds like you enjoy a good bloat


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Are battered chocolate bars a common thing in the UK? I've never heard of that before- does anyone know where I can get one in the NYC area?:eat2:



deep fried candy bars are usually found at state fairs and the like.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2007)

Man, where's a feeder when you need him? I could just say "baby, there's this deep-fried chocolate bar I'm craving- can you find it for me?" and enjoy the result. Ah, fantasy...


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 21, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> mate, if you add in 20 pints then that sounds like me!
> 
> hows your belly doing now? sounds like you enjoy a good bloat


]

I love a good bloat,to the point where my belly is at least double its size and i feel so full.Its a great feeling to be satisfied.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 28, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> ]
> 
> I love a good bloat,to the point where my belly is at least double its size and i feel so full.Its a great feeling to be satisfied.


 i know what you mean mate  sounds like you north east lads and us welsh lads know how to enjoy a pint or twenty! you aiming to gain a lot mate? i see you are into powerlifting. from my experience lifting certainly strengthens and hardens the gut muscles giving more of a beer belly effect that i have at the moment than flabby. now bloating and lifting together, that is quite an experience


----------



## zacherley (Dec 10, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Are battered chocolate bars a common thing in the UK? I've never heard of that before- does anyone know where I can get one in the NYC area?:eat2:


This is a very old question, but the answer is Chipshop: http://www.chipshopnyc.com/


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 10, 2007)

zacherley said:


> This is a very old question, but the answer is Chipshop: http://www.chipshopnyc.com/



Wow- thanks!


----------



## zacherley (Dec 17, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Wow- thanks!


I never had the deep fried candy bars (or deep fried pizza or any of their other cockamaimie dessert options) but I can vouch for the fish/chips/curry. Let me/the board know how the candy bars are!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh I will. I plan to go there _tout d'suite_!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> i know what you mean mate  sounds like you north east lads and us welsh lads know how to enjoy a pint or twenty! you aiming to gain a lot mate? i see you are into powerlifting. from my experience lifting certainly strengthens and hardens the gut muscles giving more of a beer belly effect that i have at the moment than flabby. now bloating and lifting together, that is quite an experience




Gosh, I find this particular post strangely delicious. I think it's the use of "mate" and the mention of Welsh. And then the powerlifting and the overeating. Does it for me. Who knew?


----------



## zacherley (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Oh I will. I plan to go there _tout d'suite_!


Not to bump an old thread _again_, but you never reported back! Did you get a chance to go? I know the holidays were busy, but I hope you're not holding out on us!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 2, 2008)

zacherley said:


> Not to bump an old thread _again_, but you never reported back! Did you get a chance to go? I know the holidays were busy, but I hope you're not holding out on us!



I'm afraid I have to disappoint you and report that I have not made it out there yet. I still am dying to try it, but other things keep getting the way... hopefully soon!


----------



## zacherley (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm afraid I have to disappoint you and report that I have not made it out there yet. I still am dying to try it, but other things keep getting the way... hopefully soon!


No pressure, just checking in. I was just thinking how it's excellent Shepherd's Pie weather lately and while I don't think I'm brave enough to order the Deep Fried _______, I'm still curious obviously.


----------



## Rhino1978 (Jan 9, 2008)

well i gained 17lbs over xmas from dec to jan and im very happy with it too!!!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 10, 2008)

Rhino1978 said:


> well i gained 17lbs over xmas from dec to jan and im very happy with it too!!!



Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Are battered chocolate bars a common thing in the UK? I've never heard of that before- does anyone know where I can get one in the NYC area?:eat2:



They are most commonly eaten in Scotland (Currently, unless I am corrected, the nation with the highest obesity rate in Europe) alongside deep fried Haggis!

Bella xXx


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhino1978 said:


> well i gained 17lbs over xmas from dec to jan and im very happy with it too!!!




well done mate i only managed about 12lbs but i have lost 6 of them since the beginning of this week due to being back in work. how big you aiming for mate? how the lifting going? you are into it arent you?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhino1978 said:


> ]
> 
> I love a good bloat,to the point where my belly is at least double its size and i feel so full.Its a great feeling to be satisfied.


Me too! My feeder always makes sure I'm bloated and stuffed. If we run out of ice cream or chips he runs to store to get me more...anytime of the day or night. He's such a good feeder!!!:wubu:


----------

